# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  Mandolin tablatures for Zorba the Greek

## certalic

Hello!

I have bought a mandolin, as I like the instrument, but I am a complete beginner. I don't have a formal education in music, but I can read the tablatures.

Does anyone have, or can help me finding the tablatures for "Zorba the Greek" song?

I thank you in advance for your help,
regards,

Silvo

----------


## chrisoff

It's included in the Mandolin Fake Book from Hal Leonard:
https://www.halleonard.com/product/v...type=physical&

Can be bought on Amazon and is a frankly ridiculous slab of a book.

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## certalic

thank you

----------


## certalic

please please help really want to learn Greek Zorba dance  ....Thank you from the heart.....  silvo

----------


## certalic

Is it so hard to help   please ....  thank you

----------


## certalic

Hello how sad I was not really anybody who has this song .... please please would you send it to my mail csillyo@gmail.com
Thank you from the heart..... silvo

----------


## derbex

I don't do tab I'm afraid, if you wanted to tab it out from notation there's a violin version here http://benchanmusic.com/freemusic/ and you could try following one of the violin tutorials on youtube. Or buy the book < £20 from Amazon marketplace.

----------


## Jess L.

FWIW, I have my own somewhat odd, simplified, mandolin interpretation of this tune that I worked up a while back. 

I will post my arrangement in the next couple of days when I get time to put my written notes into publicly-readable format. At the moment, my arrangement is just a proof-of-concept prototype I wrote in MuseScore, but that's not the most compatible file-type so I will have to clean up the formatting & make a printable pdf (both tab *and* standard notation) & probably a TablEdit tef while I'm at it. 

It might not be quite what you were looking for, but (for me anyway) it's a fun tune & I think it might have potential. YMMV. 

Anyway, give me a couple days, I'm slow.  :Smile: 

P.S.: The reason I made my own arrangement, is because I couldn't make any sense of the original piano score, I thought surely there must be a better way to interpret that tune.  :Whistling:

----------


## certalic

Thank you from the heart..... silvo

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

Here are my alternative/experimental arrangements below. I'm not any authority on Greek music (or much of anything else,  :Laughing:  for that matter) so I probably have it all wrong,  :Whistling:  for one thing I adapted it to keep a steady tempo, this is just the way that I can understand the piece. YMMV. 

*1.* *Printable version* of my arrangement of Zorba the Greek mandolin tab. Mandolin-friendly double-stops etc: 


_(pdf preview shows black but it's a normal pdf)_

*2.* *TablEdit "tef"* version *for playback*, you can slow it down  :Grin:  using TablEdit (computer) or free TEFView (phone/tablet) :
zorba-for-tefview-tabledit.tef

*3.* Below is a video of me trying to *play* the tune for the first time  :Disbelief:  and I made a ton of mistakes and basically faked my way  :Redface:  through some of it because I was trying to play from memory but I kept forgetting what notes to play next.  :Laughing:  I also added a few extra notes here and there, just for ornamentation or something. So anyway I'm playing along with a backing track I made by combining ChordPulse with MuseScore melody. If you're trying to compare this to the printable pdf, somehow or another it seems I'm starting on page 6 (part 10)  :Whistling:  and then I go back and play from the beginning: 



_(or direct link)_ 

*4.* Here's the *backing track only* + *scrolling mandolin tab* and *standard notation*, same backing track I used in video above: 



_(or direct link)_
*NOTE:* I like that backing track's syncopated rhythm but I doubt that it's even remotely related to anything Greek,  :Confused:  I just like the sound of it even though it's probably not very 'authentic'. 

If there's any interest, I can make a slow-speed version of the above backing-track video. That will give a lot better sound quality than slowing it down via YouTube.

*5.* If anyone would like to experiment with changing the settings in the actual ChordPulse app, maybe to try for a more traditional backing sound or something, I put just the Zorba backing track online (yes it's legal) & you can download it at this page, just ignore the "We're sorry we can't preview" and look below that for the "Download" button. In order to play it after downloading, you'd need ChordPulse 2.4 app (Windows only), I just checked their website and it looks like they also have a free "Lite" version (very limited styles though) and a free "Player" (apparently just changes tempo & key). I haven't tried Lite or Player, don't know if they work with the newer sounds. NFI, FWIW, YMMV, etc.

----------

Simon DS

----------


## certalic

thank you from my heart  silvo

----------

Jess L.

----------


## Jess L.

> thank you from my heart  silvo


You're welcome.  :Smile:

----------


## joeking

Im looking for a guitar backing track for this.  Not a horrible sounding midi.  Ive tried to buy the hal leonard book mandolin favorites with backing track, but Amazon wont ship it to me in Switzerland.  Does anyone know if it is in the original key?.

----------


## Simon DS

Thanks JL277z, nice setting, I love this tune.

And thanks for your comment, JoeKing, and welcome to the Cafe.
Here is another midi type vid. Horrible too, but what can you do?

If you do find one for mandolin, don’t forget to share it.  :Wink: 



(a vid of some Greek music for mandolin using this format for teaching the very difficult and cool Greek rhythms would be invaluable)

----------

Jess L.

----------


## CB_Idaho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfk7...IQ_XPn&index=2

----------

